# Breeder suggestions - bedlington-whippet



## ozmonster25 (29 May 2013)

Hello everyone,

Long time reader, first time poster!

I was wondering whether anyone could recommend any bedlington-whippet breeders? My girlfriend and I are looking for a smaller lurcher (she's grown up with lurchers, greyhound-collies, but they're too big for us).

I've been hunting around but am struggling to find anyone and would prefer recommendations.

We're East-midlands based, but happy to travel.

Thanks,

O


----------



## s4sugar (29 May 2013)

Hi,
 Difficult one this as Bedlington whippets are crosses (obviously) so people tend to have the odd litter for themselves rather than keep breeding them so there are not breeders as such but litters that are often gone before you hear about them.

Please be aware that recrossing does open up the risk of Copper toxicosis and this is being seen more in working/unreg Bedlingtons than in the show strains.

Have you tried the lurcher / longdog rescues?


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (29 May 2013)

A friend got a nice Bedlington cross from a rescue centre.


----------



## Inthemud (29 May 2013)

Maybe ask on the Lurcher link site?


----------



## Bosworth (29 May 2013)

Avoid a certain person in Torquay who always seems to be breeding them. Loads and loads on Epupz, But if you can find out the bedlington strain please check it has been tested for copper toxicosis as S4sugar said. Also I have been told the best mix is whippet bitch bedlington dog, not the other way round, can;t remember why but it was the same cross my lurcher bitch was and she was wonderful.


----------



## Nosey (29 May 2013)

I've just got one after a long time searching...v excited..collecting in a week. Many sellers seem to be based up north...or look decidedly dodgy! Keep at it...sure the right one will be out there at some point & worth waiting for!


----------



## CAYLA (29 May 2013)

I would look to rescue before diving in to get a pup, there was a beautiful whippet x beddy in the pound recently, and we rehomed a lovely boy about a month back, infact we get a lot of this mix in. Scan the rescues first and check lurcher link as suggested.


----------



## Crackedhalo (31 May 2013)

http://www.epupz.co.uk/clas/viewdetails.asp?view=526785


----------



## s4sugar (31 May 2013)

Rillington is a term often used for a bedlington/ lakie cross.


----------

